# good day



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi we went to a show on sunday in the working hunter we got a 5th with the wesh D (there was 20 in the class )with the wesh B we came 3td with 10 in the class and my friend came 1ths we had a good day next show in two weeks time


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Well done!!! What is the ponies breeding my sister shows section A and B


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi teshi coed coch pele (sire) broadlands royal saphire (dam)


----------



## silent_dreamer85 (Mar 10, 2008)

ooo there are some working hunters out there! i used to do loads with my horses


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Congratulations, nice to hear you did so well, Well Done


mazzi


----------



## RavenSong (Apr 22, 2008)

congrats, we have a little mare by coed coch pele too!


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations thats great results.


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi (siams)had a look a freewed i love the look of JJ HE LOOKS COOL


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww thankyou,he is the love of my life


----------

